# nvidia driver 343.22-r1

## Princess Nell

Can't get this one to work. VT7 sits there there with a blinking cursor and syslog says:

```

Oct  3 21:40:16 localhost kernel: NVRM: VM: nv_alloc_contig_pages: DMA address not in addressable range of device 0000:01:00 (0x138fa5000, 0x0-0xffffffff)

Oct  3 21:40:16 localhost kernel: NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x24:0xc:1167)

Oct  3 21:40:16 localhost kernel: NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

Oct  3 21:40:16 localhost kernel: NVRM: nvidia_frontend_open: minor 0, module->open() failed, error -5

```

This is kernel 3.14.14-aufs x86_64, and I'm using optimus - have not tested discrete gfx. NVidia driver 340.32-r1 works fine, as it did under 32-bit before I converted this system.

----------

## AchilleTalon

Check if your adapter is supported by this version of the driver. The last major version number supporting mine is 340. If your GPU is not supported by >nvidia-drivers-340 add an entry in package.mask to prevent installation of drivers with a major number >340.

See nVidia website for the list of GPU not supported by major versions greater than 340.

----------

## Princess Nell

First thing I checked - yes. NVS5400M.

----------

## jean-michel.smith

Hi,

I'm having a very similar problem, with 3.16.3-gentoo kernel and nvidia-drivers-343.22-r2.  Have you had any luck with this?

Xlog:

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     check your system's kernel log for additional error

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     README for additional information.

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

[   112.607] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0

[   112.607] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[   112.607] (EE) 

[   112.607] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

dmesg:

[  112.947959] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 101 for MSI/MSI-X

[  113.104456] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

[  113.104626] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffffffff:743)

[  113.104629] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[  113.104640] NVRM: nvidia_frontend_open: minor 0, module->open() failed, error -5

----------

## Roman_Gruber

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001416-highlight-.html

----------

## Princess Nell

@jms: Yes, same or similar problem with -r2.

----------

## Princess Nell

Looks like stable was downgraded to 337.25 temporarily, and then back to 343.22-r2, which works fine now.

----------

## Faraclas

So my card (GeForce 330M) supports the v340 driver.  I came from linux mint before hand (honestly I just wanted to see if the nvidia driver would work before I jumped down the Gentoo rabit hole) and the latest v340 driver worked great. 

Does this mean that there is no ebuild for the 340?  I guess I can download and compile it myself, but this seems not the right thing to do with such a nicely managed system... Any advice?

----------

## Jaglover

Yes there is,  340.58.

----------

## Faraclas

Hmm.... Portage is telling me 337.25

```
EpicLinux elias # eix x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers$ -c

[N] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (337.25): NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver
```

How do I find the 340.58?

----------

## Faraclas

I had it masked by mistake. Thanks guys!

----------

